
The Spring Factory - SapphireSun
https://medium.com/analytic-animations/the-spring-factory-4c3d988e7129#.sttusn57h
======
SapphireSun
Author here. Happy to discuss anything people find tricky.

As far as I know, there are no other implementations that use this formula I
derived. One thing I was kind of proud of was hacking in support for numerical
loops in stylus using recursion and anonymous functions.

